# Triplog



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello I just started using triplog a week ago and I love it. 

the only issue is I missed about 2 or 3 weeks of January already. is there anyway I can go back to the beginning of the month and manually log some trips?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> Hello I just started using triplog a week ago and I love it.
> 
> the only issue is I missed about 2 or 3 weeks of January already. is there anyway I can go back to the beginning of the month and manually log some trips?


Yes. I use "manual start trip" setting, not "Magic trip". I use manual start trip default, GPS Tracking. I don't know if the same steps apply to different settings.

Go to your Trips home screen.
Press the green arrow as if you are going to start a trip.
Hit the red stop Button as if you are going to end a trip.
You will be in the "edit Trip" screen.
In the upper right hand corner press on the Date.
scroll to the date you want and press set.
you are back to the edit trip screen, scroll down to the bottom.
enter the beginning odometer and the ending odometer.
in the upper right corner hit save.
You can rinse and repeat for each date you want to enter.

FYI, Triplog captures a ton of info. You can go on the Triplog website and in addition to reports you can actually create your own reports using the data they capture. I've been using it since 2018 and love it.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Yes. I use "manual start trip" setting, not "Magic trip". I use manual start trip default, GPS Tracking. I don't know if the same steps apply to different settings.
> 
> Go to your Trips home screen.
> Press the green arrow as if you are going to start a trip.
> ...


I tried the only thing I can do is change existing rides to a prior day. I can't just create a new ride and then add info without any driving?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> I tried the only thing I can do is change existing rides to a prior day. *I can't just create a new ride and then add info without any driving?*


Yes, you could if you follow my steps I outlined for you. My steps require no driving.

Ok, let's do this in a different way, not thru the app.

Go to the website https://triplogmileage.com
Sign in using your email and password.
On the home page in the top toolbar you have several options, choose _mileage_ and on the drop down choose _trips._
On the trip screen in the upper left choose _Add Trip._
Put in the information and hit create.
There you go.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Okay I was able to figure out the only thing that's different from what you said is once I manually press start the trip I can only edit it while the trip is in progress not after I end it. since I'm not driving if I end it nothing happens


----------

